

Show HN: [x] driven development - antrix
http://devdriven.by/

======
antrix
Hi HN Folks. A bit of background on how the site came to be:
[http://antrix.net/posts/2013/xdd/](http://antrix.net/posts/2013/xdd/)

I'd appreciate any feedback you have on the site!

